# Probleme mit Netbeans 4.1



## enne87 (22. Jan 2006)

Hi!

Wenn ich in Netbeans 4.1 kompiliere, erscheint ein graues Feld ohne Buttons, Textfelder usw. 
Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## Campino (22. Jan 2006)

Behauptet NetBeans das sei dein programm oder ist das das Status-Fenster für Compilieren?


----------



## Guest (22. Jan 2006)

Ich versteh ehrlichgesagt die Frage nicht ganz.


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Jan 2006)

@Gast: Ich muss gestehen: ich deine auch nicht...


----------



## André Uhres (23. Jan 2006)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Gast: Ich muss gestehen: ich deine auch nicht...


Es ist nicht eindeutig ob *Gast* die Frage gestellt hat  :?


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Jan 2006)

stimmt


----------

